# My Theatre - First post ever!



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

OK, so I have been lurking on this site for over a year, and I guess it is about time I post something. 

I have never done any construction or electrical work before so when I took on this project I didn't know what to expect. In the end it was a lot of fun, and I learned a lot along the way. Here are some pictures of the "completed" room. (I put completed in quotes, because there is always "one more thing" to do !

This theatre was built on a budget. All work, except the platform, was done by me. The screen is a DIY Wilsonart laminate. I had a lot of limitations on what I could do because of the existing layout of the room, but in the end I am very happy with the results. 

The Google Sketchup is a plan that I did BEFORE I started. I found quite a few issues by drawing it out first. I think it came out pretty close to my original concept.

I guess I am posting this just to show anyone who may be hesitant about starting up this kind of project to show that if I can do it anybody can :yay:.

Enjoy, and please give feedback.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Pete, Welcome to the Shack!

Your room looks great:T Enjoy your stay here on the forum.

Edit: You should consider moving your rear surrounds to the back wall to get the most out of them The placement of them now is not very ideal.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all Welcome :wave: :wave: :wave:

Nice room ... Good job!!!

You're right ... we can't never said "Completed", there is always something new to do or adjust (upgraditis, maybe???) :bigsmile:

Do you have any accoustic treatment??? ... if not, think about it, it will help you a lot :yes:

By the way, are those surround Polk M10??? ... they look similar to mine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the nice feedback!

I have considered moving the rear speakers to the back. In retrospect I should have put them there in the first place (the old hindsight is 20/20 thing ). Moving them now will be a major change, but that is something I have on my list.

The surrounds are Polk Monitor 40's. I think they sound great, and they were easy to mount. My front speakers are also on my list to upgrade at some point. They are a little weak in the mid-low range on music, but for movies I have no complaints with their performance.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking good Pete! What projector are you using?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I guess I should have posted my equpitment list in the original posting.

First row of seating is about 12 feet from screen. I am very happy with all my gear. The projector image is fantastic, no screen door or rainbow effect. With the recent addition of the HSU and BFD my sound system sounds really nice right now. 

Projector - Optoma HD7100 
Screen - 100 inch DIY Wilsonart DW
Processor - Denon AVR-2807 
Bass Mgmt - BDF DSP 1124P 
DVD - Oppo 981HD 
Satellite - Dish Network VIP 622 DVR

Speakers
Front Speakers - Polk Audio RT800I
Center - Polk Audio CS245I
Surrounds - Polk Audio Monitor 40
Sub - Hsu Research VTF2 - MK3


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

hi

Very cozy theater....good screen size

jcanaca


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks great! The rope lighting is a nice touch. I also like your early theater seating :R


----------

